# Excellent article.



## jwright82 (May 29, 2012)

Here is an excellent article.



> Feature
> Cornelius Van Til and the Identity of the OPC
> Charles G. Dennison
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 29, 2012)

jwright82 said:


> For Van Til, apologetics is the defense of the faith, not the defense of the possibility of believing.


I love this line. It sums up the issue so well.


----------



## jwright82 (May 29, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> jwright82 said:
> 
> 
> > For Van Til, apologetics is the defense of the faith, not the defense of the possibility of believing.
> ...



Amen brother!


----------

